

No namespaces in Lisp - ballpark

What are your thoughts on no namespaces in Lisp?  Most languages that I like and use have packages, and I feel that helps organize the code.  Does lisp have something like that?  It doesn't appear that it does, how do you deal with that?
======
wglb
Yes, Lisp has packages. A google search for "lisp packages" finds
<http://www.flownet.com/ron/packages.pdf> which, despite the title, is useful
even for those of us who do not consider ourselves idiots.

------
vorador
Scheme since r6rs has a standardized namespace facility.

~~~
silentbicycle
Several prominent Scheme implementations have package / namespace systems.
They couldn't agree on one system when R5RS was written, so it was left open
for experimentation.

(Whether or not it would be _better_ to have a standard, central packaging
system is another matter entirely.)

Emacs Lisp doesn't, though, and it's (IMHO) a major failing of the language.

